# Well the first cook off results



## schultzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Well the weather cleared up and stopped raining. I learned a lot by watching everyone else setting up and what I need to do next time, but we managed. I set up right between the two teams that get first or second in all the cookoffs around here. There are both great groups of guys. Everything went great with cooking, our temps were staying right where I wanted them throughout the day. There were only 7 teams total. When we served the judges and the people started buying their ribs the teams next to me had lines  20 people deep with no one in my line, Oh well, no worries. Eventually they started funneling in and I started to hear some reviews and I was pleased. We then the judging came down and they started by announcing the 7th place team first and Ive never been so nervous, please dont let me be last, not me, then 6th, not me then 5 and 4th, not me, cool now Im in the money, 3rd place goes to the guy who won last year, 2nd place NOT ME. Thats right first time out the smoke gods were smiling at me 1 ST PLACE and $500, but believe me the money was secondary. Thanks for all the help in here and I cant wait until the next one.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 24, 2007)

*Hot Damn!!!*







*Way to go Schultzy!!!*







All we have to do now is teach you how to use Imageshack or Photobucket....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 24, 2007)

1st place, fantastic! You guys "done good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Railroad Days in G/burg. How much railroad is left there?
I'm retired BNSF.


----------



## schultzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, Galesburg Illinois, the railroad, BNSF, is huge in Galesburg. They are getting ready to open some national museum there also.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 24, 2007)

Schultzy,

That is an outstanding 1st showing.  Your description of waiting for the announcement of the judges is right on the money. I experienced that same roller coaster ride the first time I entered a Dutch Oven cook-off and came away with 2nd place (out of 18 teams) and $300 worth of prizes.

Sounds like you and your team gave Team SMF excellent exposure.  Well done!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Way to go Shulzty! You done us proud!

My tummy was jumping just reading that post ...


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 24, 2007)

Way to go Shulzty! If it were me the smile would be so big my head would have to hang out the door on the way home .2 big thumbs up


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats Schultzy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now how about working on those pics so us blind guys can see them


----------



## triple b (Jun 24, 2007)

Way to go Shultzy!
Congrats on a job well done!

Three cheers for you!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 24, 2007)

WooHooo!!! A big congrats Schultzy.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 24, 2007)

A well deserved big ol' CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 24, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Super job on your first time out. That's the way to set the bar high. Will definitely need you to give us a detailed play by play of all the tension and suspense of the day.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations Schultzy. Way to go....and your first..WOW
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got are first one coming up in a couple of weeks and the stomach butterflies are now turning into June bugs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll be doing the same thing you desribed....."please just not last place"..lol


----------



## gofish (Jun 24, 2007)

That is a great story ...............  Congrats!


----------



## kueh (Jun 24, 2007)

Good on ya.  

A very important part of the competition is tailoring your food to the tastes of the judges.  The crowds may rates your food Number 1, but the judges may have different tastes.

Just watched Throwdown with Booby Flay, and yes, he lost another one.  The chef of Hattie's is known for his (sorta) fried chicken.   Flay's version seems impressive, with buttermilk marinade, seasoned flour, double dipped coating.  Hattie's chicken was simply salt, pepper, (some other seasoning not shown), plain flour dredge.

I've watched a few cook-offs on FoodTV where the winner had simpler recipes.  The Steak cook-off show I saw showed the winner simply used salt and pepper seasoning.

Don't worry about no line-ups this year.  Next time, they'll line-up at your tent and realize what this missed last time.


----------



## schultzy (Jun 24, 2007)

What was funny was they announced the winner about 3/4 of the way through serving to the public and as soon as they announced us as winning we had a line of people 10-15 deep. All we had left were the tips we were serving at that time, but I bet next time they will pay a little more attention to us. P.S How do I send better pictures


----------



## kueh (Jun 24, 2007)

If you're uploading pictures directly from your computer, just resize them to about 95Kb.  The forum will make thumbnails for you.

Alternately, if you use an image storage website, you can link to the pictures directly, or post links.


----------



## schultzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Just trying to post better pictures of cookoff. I always have to scale down because it says file is too large.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 24, 2007)

Shultzy, I merged the two posts, that way, the post of the better pix's won't get lost.

You know next year when you go back your team won't "Rookie Ribsters" anymore. Gotta come up with a catchy new Team name.


----------



## kueh (Jun 24, 2007)

Just resize your jpg pix to 97.7 Kb which seems to be the limit for direct uploading.

A good freeware pix viewer editor can be found here....

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## schultzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Dutch for the help, we have already been talking about some new team names but haven't come up with any good ones yet.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 24, 2007)

Way to go Schultzy....what a great story


----------

